# Question about Physical Presence Test for FEIE



## niceguyinUAE (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi, 
New to the forum since I'm a newly expat! My question is about the Physical Presence test since I don't qualify for the Bona-Fide yet. 

When I file my return, is the 330 days in foreign country an honor system telling the IRS how many days I've been abroad living/working? Or do I need to provide proof that I was outside the country this number of days? If this is the case, I really don't know how to prove this besides providing payslips and rental history. 

Thanks!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Like all elements of self assessment its an honour system.

There are record keeping requirements, so I would simply record a mini travel diary that identifies days in the US, days in or over international waters and partial days in a foreign country so that if ever asked (not that you ever will be) you could show how you meet the 330 day requirement. Then file it away with your return to be forgotten until you no longer have an obligation to keep it.


----------



## niceguyinUAE (Feb 12, 2020)

Moulard said:


> Like all elements of self assessment its an honour system.
> 
> There are record keeping requirements, so I would simply record a mini travel diary that identifies days in the US, days in or over international waters and partial days in a foreign country so that if ever asked (not that you ever will be) you could show how you meet the 330 day requirement. Then file it away with your return to be forgotten until you no longer have an obligation to keep it.


Noted and much thanks!


----------

